# Herters Single shot bolt action rifles



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Does any one remember the single shot bolt action rifles that Herters used to sell, back in the 1960's?
You could get just about any cal. you wanted, sights or plain barrels (for scope), several different grades etc.
Very low price ('corse this was the 60's).
Was just wondering about them today, like who made them?, are any still around ?


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

I sure remember them. The Herter's catalog was like a wish book for me. I bought alota stuff from them over time but no firearms. I think they might have been made in Germany?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I was looking them up w/Google, seems that your correct, that they may have been built on a Mauser action, so maybe they weren't single shots, but what I can remember that some of them were.
A friend actually bought one, that one was a single shot, put a clip on scope, called it his "violating" rifle as the scope cost more than the rifle.
(Can't say if it truly was used for that though).

Herters catalogs were also my wish book growing up, and I'm kinda looking for the old George Herter's, cookbook, Bull cook or something likse that.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

The big deal at my house was when dad got his Herters orders. He still has a Herters 264 winchester magnum,bolt actions he now uses it as his back up gun. He also still has those paper mache mallard and canadian goose decoys, you could get. I have a herters collapsable drinking cup.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Herter's marketed some pretty decent firearms of several kinds.

They did market an inexpensive singleshot bolt action in maybe .22Hornet, .218Bee, and .222Rem. It seems the rifle, steel, or locking design for this particular model was not strong enough and the rifles were prone to developing excessive headspace and becoming dangerous.

Afaik the bolt action repeaters were all well made by makers like Zastava, BSA, and even some Sakos. TnTnTn


----------

